# Thoughts on this recipe?



## Bundog (May 16, 2020)

Bought a 65 GTO last year and immediately ran into some problems with the motor. I referred to this forum and got some ideas for the rebuild...Thankfully the machine shop near me also were Pontiac guys as well. Just wondering what to expect when I get it back with the following recipe. It's a 4 bolt 455 tripower (bored 60 over), with new forged pistons, 6x heads, extreme energy 262 cam and 400 turbo transmission Any idea on what to expect performance, hp and torque? I'm not a mechanic so excuse my ignorance. Respectfully, Roger


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Bundog said:


> Bought a 65 GTO last year and immediately ran into some problems with the motor. I referred to this forum and got some ideas for the rebuild...Thankfully the machine shop near me also were Pontiac guys as well. Just wondering what to expect when I get it back with the following recipe. It's a 4 bolt 455 tripower (bored 60 over), with new forged pistons, 6x heads, extreme energy 262 cam and 400 turbo transmission Any idea on what to expect performance, hp and torque? I'm not a mechanic so excuse my ignorance. Respectfully, Roger


First, you want to post in the correct section/forum. You have posted in the 2004-2006 GTO section when I think you wanted to post in the 1964-1974 Forums.

The 262 is not a very big cam for a 455. Not enough info. Flat top pistons or dished? What is the head chamber size as there are 3 different sizes, 6X-8, 6X-6, 6x-4. Going to assume 6X-8 @ 100 cc's and flat top pistons to give you near 9.0 compression. The 110LSA of the XE262 will build a little more cylinder pressure.

My guess would be 340-350HP & 475-480 TQ and will be out of breath at around 5,000 RPM's. It should be a smooth street engine, nothing too radical.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Bundog said:


> Bought a 65 GTO last year and immediately ran into some problems with the motor. I referred to this forum and got some ideas for the rebuild...Thankfully the machine shop near me also were Pontiac guys as well. Just wondering what to expect when I get it back with the following recipe. It's a 4 bolt 455 tripower (bored 60 over), with new forged pistons, 6x heads, extreme energy 262 cam and 400 turbo transmission Any idea on what to expect performance, hp and torque? I'm not a mechanic so excuse my ignorance. Respectfully, Roger


I predict excessive rear tire wear


----------

